# Bố trí ánh sáng cho không gian phòng ngủ



## Nguyen Lynh (19/3/19)

Việc bố trí ánh sáng cho không gian phòng ngủ cần được chú trọng nhằm mang lại không khí thoải mái nhất khi nghỉ ngơi. Bên cạnh việc làm đẹp cho gian phòng, cách bố trí ánh sáng hợp lý cũng giúp ích cho sức khỏe của bạn. Bài viết sau đây sẽ lược qua một số cách bố trí cũng như lưu ý cho việc lắp đặt các thiết bị ánh sáng trong phòng ngủ của bạn. Hy vọng sẽ giúp cho không gian phòng ngủ của bạn trở nên sinh động và lấp lánh hơn, không còn đơn điệu, tẻ nhạt nữa.




Bố Trí Ánh Sáng Cho Không Gian Phòng Ngủ​
Việc chiếu sáng cho phòng ngủ cần đảm bảo sự yên tĩnh và hài hòa chứ không phải như ở các gian phòng khác.Trong phòng ngủ thường sẽ bao gồm luồng ánh sáng trực tiếp, gián tiếp và ánh sáng trang trí. Ánh sáng trực tiếp dùng để đọc sách, nghiên cứu, làm việc vì vậy nên chọn các loại đèn có ánh sáng vàng như đèn sợi đốt, đèn led để không bị chói gây mỏi mắt. Bên cạnh đó, ánh sáng vàng còn mang lại cảm giác ấm áp, lãng mạn cho căn phòng. Lưu ý, không nên bố trí đèn chiếu sáng trực tiếp ở đầu giường mà nên sử dụng đèn ngủ, đèn tường mang sắc sáng ấm áp.

Để tạo được chiều sâu cho không gian phòng cần có luồng ánh sáng gián tiếp, thường được bố trí trong các khe hắt trần, hắt tường, hay dưới sàn. Hệ thống đèn được bố trí ở nhiều vị trí khác nhau tạo nên các vệt sáng lung linh trong không gian yên tĩnh, lãng mạn của phòng ngủ.




Bố trí đền trần có áng sáng vàng tạo nên vẻ đẹp lung linh và ấm áp cho căn phòng​
Nguồn sáng từ đèn đầu giường, đèn bàn cũng mang lại cảm giác và chiều sâu cho căn phòng. Đối với đèn đầu giường, không được chọn đèn có ánh sáng quá gắt sẽ gây khó chịu cho mắt, khó ngủ. Nên chọn đèn có sự kết hợp hài hòa với màu sơn tường, thiết kế chung của căn phòng, màu của gạch lát sàn để tạo nên sự tinh tế cho căn phòng.

Ánh sáng trang trí được hiểu là các luồng sáng phản chiếu từ các vật dụng nội thất trang trí trong phòng. Đây được đánh giá là chi tiết bố trí có giá trị. Vì vậy, việc bố trí các vật dụng trong phòng như tranh, ảnh, tượng điêu khắc,... phải được hài hòa mang đến hiệu quả cao trong trang trí.




Bố trí ánh sáng hài hòa với các vật dụng trang trí nội thất​
Ngoài ra, để tạo được sự hoàn hảo cho căn phòng thì nên có sự kết hợp giữa ánh sáng tự nhiên và nhân tạo. Sự kết hợp này mang lại cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên khi ánh sáng ban ngày rọi vào phòng và cũng tiết kiệm được một khoản chi phí khi sử dụng nhiều thiết bị đèn nhân tạo.

Để tiện lợi hơn trong việc sử dụng đèn, một lời khuyên là hãy bố trí nhiều công tắc đèn trong phòng, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bật khi mở cửa vào và tắt khi trên giường ngủ. Chiếu sáng cho phòng ngủ vô cùng quan trọng để tạo sự thư giãn, giúp phục hồi sức lực sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi. Bạn có thể sử dụng những gợi ý trên để mang đến cho phòng ngủ nhà mình một không gian chiếu sáng thật ấn tượng và lôi cuốn.

thegioinem.com​


----------

